# steile -lange -ruppige abfahrten



## m-i-k-e (21. Mai 2011)

hi.wer kennt das nicht ihr seit anfänger und geht auf einen trail der nicht beschildert ist und einfach aussieht .Das sagte jedenfalls der nette her aus england (ich glaube er hieß steve peat)voher auch also trettet ihr rein und die ersten meter gehen gut und entspannt den berg runter .doch dann tut sich ein abgrund auf der kurs führt steil hinab mit wurzeln in der größe  brasilianischer kokusnüsse -ein ende nicht in sicht-umfahren unmöglich ..................entweder man schiebt die jumps drops und die steile hinunter oder man ? im enteffekt was tun bei kurzen oder langen steilabfahrten?


----------



## jan84 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht wirklich? Du fährst in einen Trail rein und bist fahrtechnisch vollkommen überfordert. Da gibts ziemlich genau zwei Möglichkeiten. 
1) Nach oben rausschieben/-trage und nen anderen Weg nehmen. 
2) Nach unten rausschieben/-tragen. 

In beiden Fällen heisst die Lösung des Problems "Fahrtechnik trainieren". Du brauchst einfach Routine auf schweren Trails. Die kann man nur auf Trails trainieren => fahr mehr Trails. In dem zu schweren Trail werden sich ja auch passagen finden die an deinem fahrtechnischen Limit sind. Nimm dir die Passagen halt vor und probier sie einige Male...

Grundlegende Fahrtechniken - die in dem Unterforum zu hauf diskutiert wurden und die du in jedem guten Fahrtechniktraining in kurzer Zeit "beigebracht" bekommst - sind die Vorraussetzung. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-i-k-e (21. Mai 2011)

hi.danke erstmal .ich meine was man machen soll wenn es steiler wird nicht nur unbedingt auf trails und du kannst ja auf dem großglockner nicht wieder nach oben schieben und na unten ALTER wer macht den sowas ...........(es geht sich nur darum was man eben macht wenn´s mal steiler wird vertriding oder world cup mäßig).


----------



## DeteR (21. Mai 2011)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> und du kannst ja auf dem großglockner nicht wieder nach oben schieben und na unten ALTER wer macht den sowas


Übermut, Abseits vom Schuss und möglichst noch allein. Das ist eine gute Idee und macht dich bestimmt später mal berühmt. So wie Ötzi.

Such dir eine Gruppe und fahr erst mal da wo du es dir zutraust. 
Anstonsten ist absteigen und schieben keine Schande. Auch Berg runter nicht.


----------



## jan84 (21. Mai 2011)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> hi.danke erstmal .ich meine was man machen soll wenn es steiler wird nicht nur unbedingt auf trails und du kannst ja auf dem großglockner nicht wieder nach oben schieben und na unten ALTER wer macht den sowas ...........(es geht sich nur darum was man eben macht wenn´s mal steiler wird vertriding oder world cup mäßig).



Gerade wenn du Vertriding mäßig unterwegs bist / sein willst solltest du dich an die Tatsache, dass du bergab auch (sehr) viel Schiebst gewöhnen. Da wird niemand reingeboren und es gibt leider wenige Wege die genau deiner momentanen Fahrtechnik entsprechen. 

Aber ohne das genaue Problem zu kennen kann man dir keine Tipps geben. Was sind deine Probleme im steilen?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## FoXMorayn (22. Mai 2011)

kenne das sehr gut. da fährt man einen ausgeschilderten trail, ignoriert die "gefahrenstelle" schilder, weils ja eh nie so ist, wenns schon nen öffentlicher ausgeschilderter trail ist und plötzlich gehts im 45°  winkel verwurzelt und mit bäumen und drops im weg nach unten. auf nicht ausgewiesenen trails ist das risiko natürlich noch um einiges höher.
aber mal ehrlich, man will es doch so! und was anderes als fahren kommt ja nun nicht wirklich in die tüte. wenn der kopf mal dicht macht, wird die stelle eben ein zweites mal gefahren.

ich denk mir an solchen stellen dann: du fährst ne 60cm hohe treppe runter, berührst keine stufen und kommst locker ne kleine treppe hoch. warum sollte das im gelände jetzt anders sein. ein 60cm drop sieht dort mal schnell 3x so gefährlich aus und die steile abfahrt ist unschaffbar, nur weil dort erde und wurzeln liegen, anstelle von beton.
es gibt aber auch idioten, die kicker ins gefälle baun, löcher graben und steine in den weg rollen. auf sowas muss man auf unbekannten wegen und abfahrten natürlich acht geben.
niemals einfach mit dampf eine unbekannte abfahrt nehmen, die man nicht komplett einsehen kann. niemals!

hier gibt es z.b. eine strecke die mit moderatem gefälle den berg runter führt und zum schnellen fahren verleitet. ein kicker, ein double, ein steinfeld und eine kleine kurve die etwas höher gelegen ist und einen sprung provoziert. leider gehts auf der anderen seite mal ein paar meter durchs gestrüpp nach unten. also augen auf und nicht blind irgendwo reinrasen, denn grad nicht ausgeschilderte strecken sind oft knüppelhart.


----------



## Problem (22. Mai 2011)

Klar, immer einfach augen zu und durch. Ist zwar teilweise nicht falsch, aber für manche stellen braucht man einfache eine gewissen fahrtechnik. Und bei manchen sachen vieleicht auch mal das falsche fahrrad. Ich habe schon öfter runtergeschoben. Wenn es nicht anders geht, mein gott...


----------



## m-i-k-e (22. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gerade wenn du Vertriding mäßig unterwegs bist / sein willst solltest du dich an die Tatsache, dass du bergab auch (sehr) viel Schiebst gewöhnen. Da wird niemand reingeboren und es gibt leider wenige Wege die genau deiner momentanen Fahrtechnik entsprechen.
> 
> Aber ohne das genaue Problem zu kennen kann man dir keine Tipps geben. Was sind deine Probleme im steilen?
> 
> ...



mein problem im steilen ist der blick in die tiefe wenn ich oben sthehe und die abfahrt noch nie gemacht habe (wegen der fahrtechnik) des weiteren weiß in nicht wie die positon auf dem bike sein muß damit es keine abfüge zu irgenwelchen seiten gibt?? außerdem weiß ich nicht was ich machen sol wenn ich mal ins rutschen komme (ich krieg da immer panik und weiß nicht was ich machen soll __ meistens mach ich dann was falsches aua ).LG mike


----------



## FoXMorayn (22. Mai 2011)

gibt in der tat einige strecken, die man mit angezogener bremse runter rutscht. besser ist aber zu versuchen das zu verhinden und einfach mal laufen zu lassen oder zumindest nur soviel zu bremsen, dass die räder noch rollen.
schau dir das gefälle mal von unten oder der seite an, dann siehts schon garnicht mehr so steil aus. 
und ganz eigentlich sollte man sich da mal protektoren zulegen und überlegen ob man das richte fahrrad dafür hat, wenn man sowas öfter besuchen möchte.


----------



## tombrider (22. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich gilt: Alle schwierigen Passagen vorher zu Fuß abgehen! Dabei gezielt nach der optimalen Linie suchen und sich bewußt machen, wie ein Sturz wohin wohl ausgehen würde. Einfach runterfahren, ohne den Weg in Hinsicht auf die eigenen Fähigkeiten einschätzen zu können, ist nicht sonderlich weise.


----------



## FoXMorayn (22. Mai 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt: Alle schwierigen Passagen vorher zu Fuß abgehen! Dabei gezielt nach der optimalen Linie suchen und sich bewußt machen, wie ein Sturz wohin wohl ausgehen würde. Einfach runterfahren, ohne den Weg in Hinsicht auf die eigenen Fähigkeiten einschätzen zu können, ist nicht sonderlich weise.


wer macht das schon? zu fuß kommste doch einige sachen kaum wieder hoch. dazu kommt, dass man sein bike aus den augen lassen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2011)

So heftige Sachen würde ich übrigens auch nicht alleine fahren!

Zu zweit kann jemand sichern, das macht kopfmässig bereits viel aus.

Eine Stelle vorher abgehen, ist durchaus normal, Ideallinie und ggf Fallmöglichkeiten auskundschaften 

Und ja, ggf muss man auch mal 100HM runtertragen, shit happens.

Zum Thema rutschen: bremsen üben, gibt ganz wenig Gelände, wo das passieren sollte.

Fahr mal einen Tag ohne HR Bremse (oder Motorrad...) gibt dir ein gutes Gefühl für die VR Bremse.

Gruesse und viel Spass beim Üben!
sun909


----------



## tombrider (22. Mai 2011)

FoXMorayn schrieb:


> wer macht das schon? zu fuß kommste doch einige sachen kaum wieder hoch. dazu kommt, dass man sein bike aus den augen lassen müsste.



Ich mache das so. Und auch andere, die ich kenne. Jedenfalls dann, wenn ich es nicht einschätzen kann. Alte Regel: Was Du auf zwei Beinen rauflaufen kannst, kannst Du auch runterfahren. Wenn Du alle viere brauchst, wirds mit dem Bike schwierig!


----------



## jan84 (22. Mai 2011)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> mein problem im steilen ist der blick in die tiefe wenn ich oben sthehe und die abfahrt noch nie gemacht habe (wegen der fahrtechnik) des weiteren weiß in nicht wie die positon auf dem bike sein muß damit es keine abfüge zu irgenwelchen seiten gibt?? außerdem weiß ich nicht was ich machen sol wenn ich mal ins rutschen komme (ich krieg da immer panik und weiß nicht was ich machen soll __ meistens mach ich dann was falsches aua ).LG mike



1. ("der Blick"): Das ist halt Kopfsache. Dir fehlt die Routine. Fahr erstmal steilere Sachen in einfachem Gelände oder eben schwierige Sachen in flachem Gelände. Du brauchst einfach Routine in (sehr) vielen Fahrsituationen. Dann kannst du neue Situationen irgendwann besser einschätzen, findest besser Linien. Wenn du oben stehst und keine Linie siehst du die fahren kannst such dir erstmal wieder leichtere Sachen bis du eine Linie siehst. Siehst du eine Linie und traust dich nicht, überleg dir an welchen Fahrtechniken es dir fehlt und üb diese. 

2. ("Position"): Grundposition (Suchfunktion), je nach Fahrsituation etwas nach vorne oder hinten verlagert. *Sehr* häufiger Fehler ist, dass Leute in steilen Passagen über dem Hinterrad hängen und deswegen vorne die Kontrolle verlieren (kein Gewicht auf dem Rad => kein Grip). 

3. ("Rutschen"): Bremsen lernen. Rutschen ist in sehr vielen Situationen mit falschem Bremsen oder falscher Position auf dem Rad verbunden. 
Wenns dann mal schnell und unkontrolliert wird kontrolliert zur Seite fallen lassen oder das Rad unter dir nach vorne wegschmeissen. 


Ansonsten, Tombrider sagte es schon: Stellen vorher abgehen, über die Linie nachdenken. Wenn man Probleme hat, über diese Probleme nachdenken. An welcher Fahrtechnik fehlt es ? Diese trainieren. 
Wobei es durchaus Situationen gibt in denen das Abgehen von passagen schwierig ist, weil man schlichtweg kaum noch/garnichtmehr zu fuß hoch / runter kommt. Von den stellen sollte man sich dann fahrerisch solang fern halten bis die Routine da ist und man die Situation sicher einschätzen kann. 


Außerdem: Enstpannt bleiben. Sowohl körperlich als auch geistig. Sicheres Fahren in (sehr) schwerem Gelände ist eine Sache von jahrelanger Routine und gezieltem Fahrtechniktraining...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## FoXMorayn (22. Mai 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich mache das so. Und auch andere, die ich kenne. Jedenfalls dann, wenn ich es nicht einschätzen kann. Alte Regel: Was Du auf zwei Beinen rauflaufen kannst, kannst Du auch runterfahren. Wenn Du alle viere brauchst, wirds mit dem Bike schwierig!



ich für meinen teil kanns nicht einschätzen, wenn ich es ablaufe. ich muss es fahren. vllt fehlt mir aber dazu auch die erfahrung.

stand dieses jahr noch an einem steinigen abhang, den man zu fuß nicht heile runterkommt, ohne sich an bäumen fest zu halten. nachdem ich es versucht habe, hab ich entschieden es nicht mit dem rad zu probieren. butterbrot rausgehohlt und pause gemacht. das ablaufen hat mir nurnoch mehr schiss vor dem abhang gemacht.
kurz drauf kam ein duo in blau und ist mal ganz locker mit dem rad runter ohne zu rutschen. zugegeben, es waren jetzt keine hobbysportler, aber so ruhig und kontrolliert, wie die da runter sind ist das locker fahrbar gewesen.
habs bis heute nicht wieder versucht da runter zu fahren. andere strecken, die ich einfach mal gefahren bin, haben besser funktioniert. 

will jetzt keinem dazu raten, sich die strecker vorher nicht zu fuß anzuschaun, aber für meine motivation ist es besser, wenn ich einfach normal durchfahre. tempo steigern und linie verbessern kann man beim 2. versuch immernoch.


----------



## jan84 (23. Mai 2011)

Nur wenn du die Situation eben nicht einschätzen kannst - wie du es oben beschreibst - ist es halt gefährlich, weil Dinge passieren können mit denen du nicht rechnest / "von denen du nichts weisst".

J


----------

